# Viewsonic T.v shuts off after 5 seconds



## Ivan williams (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello, i have a viewsonic n3235w T.v. Model#Vs11770-1M. It shuts off after 5 seconds and wonrt turn onn again doe3s anyone know how to fix this problem!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Ivan Williams


Sounds like the filters in the power supply has given out, if you're handy with tools open the rear panel and look for bloated or leaky capacitors. 


post back your findings.


----------

